# Western new york looking to rescue/adopt



## clossboss (Mar 22, 2010)

Im in the western new york area and just recently upgraded to a ferret nation so i have some extra space. Looking to help anyone out if they know of a rattie in need. Will take adults or babies but only male or spayed if female.if adults, must be ok with other rats.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Idk what part of western NY you are in but I would search pet finder. When I was looking there are a ton of rats in the area looking for homes. A bunch in Cheektowaga, NY, fairport, etc.. all over.


----------

